# Here Is A Video Of The First Snowmobile



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Toward the end there is a converted car as well. Click here


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I for one would love to take that thing for a spin. It looks like as much fun as the new ones only a whole lot bigger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks for the link...was fun to watch.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's cool! I bet it wouldn't take a lot to make it water capable as well. Basically, those are two great big pontoons.







up the chassis a bit overall, and I'll bet it would cruise right out into a lake and keep on going. Kind of an all-season, all-purpose PRV.

Hmm....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great...sure have come a long way.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

What???...I watched that whole video, and there wasn't a single reference to mpg, pollutants, or safety equipment. How primitive???


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

That was cool! I'm sending the link to a friend who makes professional snow mobile videos.

Walter


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

that's pretty neat, but not the first snowmobile.link


----------

